# Sticky  New Member Introduction Thread



## Griffworks

Since there's a new policy which may or may not be in effect for a good long while, I thought it might be best to give new members a new place to post at least one of their three new posts w/in the forum. Several other forums here on HobbyTalk - as do a few other forums I infrequently frequent - have such an introduction/welcome thread, so why not, right?


With that in mind, please tell us a little bit about yourself. You don't have to give a laundry list, but tell us what sort of kits you build, maybe a geographical reference - i.e. "I live in the greater New York City area" sort of thing - and how long you've been doing this.


----------



## Tommy_Boy

Looks like I'm the first new member to post in this thread....so here goes....

I'm Tom from NW Pennsylvania and fairly new to modeling. I did a few when I was a little kid (I'm 31) but they didn't turn out great. Right now I'm working on a Revell '69 Yenko Camaro 427 and I'm about halfway through it and it's going good so far.

Anyway......Hi!


----------



## Schwinnster

Howdy Tom, and welcome from SW Pa, about 8 miles south of Butler. Lotsa great stuff, and even better people here. We've all seemed to start out like you, so you'll fit right in just fine. Looking forward to seeing that Yenko :thumbsup:


----------



## Tommy_Boy

Thanks for the welcome! Yeah, I just painted up most of the parts that I have left so I'll let them dry a while and then I can assemble some more.

Looking forward to getting to know the people on the forum......been good so far!


----------



## thundercat

Hay Tom! Welcome to HT. I'm John. Across the river from Philly. Glad to have a new builder on board and looking forward to seeing that Camaro.


----------



## CorvairJim

Wow, it seems like everyone signing onto the "New Member's Introduction Page" is either from Pennsylvania or just across the border. Tommy Boy in N.W. PA, Schwinnster in S.W. PA, my buddy T-Cat in South Jersey, and I'm just west of Philly. As my screen name suggests, I build Corvairs primarily but I do all sorts of other automotive subjects too, from 1930's full classics through modern sports cars. I'm currently converting a Revell '78 Trans Am into a '77 Firebird Esprit for a friend from another website. I love a good challenge!


----------



## harristotle

Tommy_Boy said:


> Looks like I'm the first new member to post in this thread....so here goes....
> 
> I'm Tom from NW Pennsylvania and fairly new to modeling. I did a few when I was a little kid (I'm 31) but they didn't turn out great. Right now I'm working on a Revell '69 Yenko Camaro 427 and I'm about halfway through it and it's going good so far.
> 
> Anyway......Hi!





Schwinnster said:


> Howdy Tom, and welcome from SW Pa, about 8 miles south of Butler. Lotsa great stuff, and even better people here. We've all seemed to start out like you, so you'll fit right in just fine. Looking forward to seeing that Yenko :thumbsup:


Either of you gents a Steelers fan? :wave:


----------



## Tommy_Boy

harristotle said:


> Either of you gents a Steelers fan? :wave:


Abso-friggin-lutely!


----------



## harristotle

Tommy_Boy said:


> Abso-friggin-lutely!


Awesome! Welcome to the site btw :thumbsup:


----------



## Tommy_Boy

harristotle said:


> Awesome! Welcome to the site btw :thumbsup:


Thanks!


----------



## Rns1016

CorvairJim said:


> Wow, it seems like everyone signing onto the "New Member's Introduction Page" is either from Pennsylvania or just across the border. Tommy Boy in N.W. PA, Schwinnster in S.W. PA, my buddy T-Cat in South Jersey, and I'm just west of Philly. As my screen name suggests, I build Corvairs primarily but I do all sorts of other automotive subjects too, from 1930's full classics through modern sports cars. I'm currently converting a Revell '78 Trans Am into a '77 Firebird Esprit for a friend from another website. I love a good challenge!


Hey you forgot me North Jersey 

BTW sorry for not paying any attention to the new member thread.

WELCOME TOMMY your going to love it here ( pretend this was the day you posted that you we're new :thumbsup: )


----------



## 96gsfan

*Not so new....*

Hi all! Not new to HT or to modeling. Some of you may recognize me from the diecast board. I cant beleive I did not see the model car section before. I saw the SiFi section but never this one. Old eyes I guess.

I reside in the Houston area. Have been building car models off and on since the late 60's. I like to build cars mostly from the late 50's through early 70's. Muscle car era I guess you could say. I have dozens of unbuilt models of about every U.S. car maker that hopefully someday will be completed. I will post a cople of pics. I am no pro by any means but am generaly pretty happy with my completed projects.


----------



## Schwinnster

harristotle said:


> Either of you gents a Steelers fan? :wave:


 Oh yeah Mike.... flap, flap....... waving my Terrible Towel there 
We aint goin' to no Super Bowl......



96gsfan said:


> Hi all! Not new to HT or to modeling. Some of you may recognize me from the diecast board. I cant beleive I did not see the model car section before. I saw the SiFi section but never this one. Old eyes I guess.
> 
> I reside in the Houston area. Have been building car models off and on since the late 60's. I like to build cars mostly from the late 50's through early 70's. Muscle car era I guess you could say. I have dozens of unbuilt models of about every U.S. car maker that hopefully someday will be completed. I will post a cople of pics. I am no pro by any means but am generaly pretty happy with my completed projects.


Hey 96, welcome to the model cars section.:thumbsup: Dozens of unbuilt models, eh? _Ok_, *you qualify!* LOL! Looking forward to seeing some of your builds. BTW, does your user name mean you got (or want) a '96 Gran Sport? 

John


----------



## harristotle

Schwinnster said:


> Oh yeah Mike.... flap, flap....... waving my Terrible Towel there
> We aint goin' to no Super Bowl......


I know  I haven't watched any of the games since...


----------



## 96gsfan

Schwinnster said:


> Oh yeah Mike.... flap, flap....... waving my Terrible Towel there
> We aint goin' to no Super Bowl......
> 
> 
> Hey 96, welcome to the model cars section.:thumbsup: Dozens of unbuilt models, eh? _Ok_, *you qualify!* LOL! Looking forward to seeing some of your builds. BTW, does your user name mean you got (or want) a '96 Gran Sport?
> 
> John


Great observation John. Most folks have no idea. One of my favorite Vettes is the 96 GS Coupe with the red interior. When I was looking for a Vette last year I was looking at some GS's but could not find a coupe with the red interior. I ended up "settling"  for a 2011 Coupe.










I know I have a couple of pics from builds. I will have to dig them out.


----------



## Schwinnster

96gsfan said:


> Great observation John. Most folks have no idea. One of my favorite Vettes is the 96 GS Coupe with the red interior. When I was looking for a Vette last year I was looking at some GS's but could not find a coupe with the red interior. I ended up "settling"  for a 2011 Coupe.


I usually try to not settle for anything less, but I'd gladly 'settle' for that '11 coupe also. That is _sweeet!_


----------



## 96gsfan

Schwinnster said:


> I usually try to not settle for anything less, but I'd gladly 'settle' for that '11 coupe also. That is _sweeet!_


Thanks Schwinnster. I really enjoy her. The wife has dubbed it the throuble maker. She knows it is just a matter of time before a LEO has me paying a big chunk of his salary.


----------



## thundercat

I was taking a nap and got to thinking. There's a lot of PA people joining this site. Good point Jim. 

Hay Rns! What part of Jersey are you from? I'm across the river from Bucks County PA.


----------



## Rns1016

thundercat said:


> I was taking a nap and got to thinking. There's a lot of PA people joining this site. Good point Jim.
> 
> Hay Rns! What part of Jersey are you from? I'm across the river from Bucks County PA.


North Jersey, I live in Clifton.


----------



## thundercat

OK. Your up by my buddy SPEEDDEMON. He lives in west millford. I was gonna say we should get together for some model building, but your 2hrs. away. SPEEDDEMON came down and we put our cars in the Riverside car show and he said it was a 2hr. drive. I got my buddy CorvairJim comming over on sat. for some model trades and tips.


----------



## CorvairJim

Rns1016 said:


> Hey you forgot me North Jersey


Sorry 'bout that, but you hadn't told us where you were from in this thread, so how was I to know? 

(Just don't come down here to Philly wearing any of that silly Mets, Yankees, Rangers, or Giants stuff and you won't have a problem. Everybody knows the Islanders, Jets, and Nets are completely irrelevent! :lol


----------



## CorvairJim

96gsfan said:


> I ended up "settling"  for a 2011 Coupe.


Gee, that's too bad. It must suck to be you. I'd hate to have to "settle" for a car like that... NOT! (Good thing I'm on this end of the Internet, or I might wind up drooling all over your 'Vette!)


----------



## Rns1016

No I'm not a fan of any of them teams. I'm an Orlando Magic and Carolina Panthers fan.


----------



## Supper_slash

*First time in a long time modeler.*

Hay, i haven't put a model together in 20+ years when i was a kid.
I'm loving getting back into it,:thumbsup: (finishing up my first one now) but the only thing i have in 50+ miles for supply's is wal-mart, and they no longer have a {model area}.
So i have some simple modeling glue, and super glue that wal-mart has in stock, however.
As far as paints go, all Wal-mart has is the paints in the "hobby area". Like :Folkart [acrylic] and such.
It is very reasonable priced, but how good is it? I plan to Primer all my parts anyways, but any other tips, what to thin it with, etc... or ideas? Ill be airbrushing it on.

Any how, im new to the forum, and thought id say HAY!:wave:
Ha Ha. 
North east Arkansas.


----------



## D-Stroke

New to the site, got back in to building about 7 yrs. ago. Love to see the work, and ask some questions. Live in a little town, Bath NY Love Drag car but build all type. Just looking to have some FUN.


----------



## etrent1988

Hey everybody. I am from Omaha, NE and I am trying to get back into modeling. I just did 5 years in the Navy and that slowed me down a lot. Currently I am working on a 1966 Oldsmobile 442. I have never really got into detailing them a whole lot, I have always done box stock. I definitely want to learn how to do different things like spark plug wires, battery cables, etc.


----------



## Skymnky261

*Hi all,,enjoy the hobby.*

Greetings from the midwest USA. Enjoy models of all types,,look forward to seeing whats in here,,cheers!:wave:


----------



## H.A.K

Hey there. Im a newbe to the hobby. Never ever built a model car befor. Lets see how I do........But I think I know everything there is to know cuz I read a mag that had a LOT of pics in it......So Im ready.


----------



## MayhemKustomz

Hi fellas. I'm new here. Not new to modeling though. Seems like a nice drama free spot to exchange ideas and post my builds. I'm Scott from Michigan. 
I'll be posting some of my past and present builds here shortly. Lookout for the MayhemKustomz Garage thread coming soon.


----------



## chevyguy97

Supper_slash said:


> Hay, i haven't put a model together in 20+ years when i was a kid.
> I'm loving getting back into it,:thumbsup: (finishing up my first one now) but the only thing i have in 50+ miles for supply's is wal-mart, and they no longer have a {model area}.
> So i have some simple modeling glue, and super glue that wal-mart has in stock, however.
> As far as paints go, all Wal-mart has is the paints in the "hobby area". Like :Folkart [acrylic] and such.
> It is very reasonable priced, but how good is it? I plan to Primer all my parts anyways, but any other tips, what to thin it with, etc... or ideas? Ill be airbrushing it on.
> 
> Any how, im new to the forum, and thought id say HAY!:wave:
> Ha Ha.
> North east Arkansas.


What part of arkansas you in, im in wynne, i get all my hobby stuff off E-bay or i got to hobby lobby in memphis or jonesboro, and there is a hobby town next to hobby lobby in memphis.


----------



## slammdsonoma

Hey guys, names Brian, 34 years old.. very new to the site and have 20+ years of building under my belt. The thing i enjoy building most is trucks but recently have turned over to cars all in different forms. I try to step out of the box and reinvent the wheel with my builds. Most dont get done but the ones that do turn head's..or i think they do. Lol 
Dont go to many model shows but have had 4 of em in scale auto which is by far a crowning achievement for myself. Hope to get to know some of yall a lil better.


----------



## chevyguy97

*I would like to welcome all our new members to HobbyTalk, i know these guys and there ok by me, we are from LIL and i found this site and asked them to join, so let's all give them a big welcome and just wanted to let ya'll know that DRAG-LO kUSTOMZ IS IN DA HOUSE.*


----------



## chevyguy97

*There goes the neighbor hood. lol*


----------



## chevyguy97

H.A.K said:


> Hey there. Im a newbe to the hobby. Never ever built a model car befor. Lets see how I do........But I think I know everything there is to know cuz I read a mag that had a LOT of pics in it......So Im ready.


Well welcome to the hobby of building model cars, and good luck on your first build. lol


----------



## H.A.K

chevyguy97 said:


> Well welcome to the hobby of building model cars, and good luck on your first build. lol


Welcome yourself to the site. Welcome:wave:


----------



## AcesNEights

Hey fellas,I'm Jeremy.I'm new to the site but not to the hobby.I build mainly custom trucks and cars.I look forward to seeing what everyone else is building.


----------



## chevyguy97

*Another Drag-lo-er in the house. Welcome Jeremy.*


----------



## AcesNEights

chevyguy97 said:


> *Another Drag-lo-er in the house. Welcome Jeremy.*


Thanx Matt.


----------



## wrxracer519

Hello everyone. Name is Andy. Haven't really touched any models in years until last week when I picked up a 49 Mercury kit. After looking at some of the threads on here, you guys have an amazing eye for detail. Looking forward to doing some builds and trying new things.


----------



## dcj1978

Hey all,

New to the site but I've already seen the benefit of being a member. I've been building models since I was a kid but I'm trying to up the quality of my builds. The help is great so far and I hope to be able to help others soon.

Chris


----------



## H.A.K

Welcome guys.


----------



## jmh_56

Hi, new to site, and looking around.


----------



## daveb1

Hello new to site and having a look to see whats what.:wave:


----------



## Winch57

*Hello*

New to the board but not new to modeling built my first model around 1960 and have been building ever since mostly street machines, musclecars, Tri Five Chevies, some Nascar. Look forward to exploring the site and sharing ideas with other modelers.


----------



## vcgresins

hello modelers!
My name is Craig "Manny" and live in Macedon, Ny near Rochester, Ny. 
I have been building models for around 35yrs. Started a Resin business in 1994. 
I look forward to chating with everyone and checking out some models and dioramas!
Here is one of my latest builds, 69 Camaro with a 572 BB. Second pic is in the diorama im building also and still working on lol
Thanks for looking
Manny
I will post the pics soon as I can it wouldnt let me lol


----------



## Faust

*Hey!*

Hello folks!

My name is Adam Rehorn, and I've been a modeller for about 2/3 of my life! 

I build cars and planes, space ships and robots, and I'm going to be building submarines soon!

I also have a website I call "The Sprue Lagoon". Do a google search for it (I can't post links yet) and you'll see some of my work and my real Trans Am, too!

Hope to hear some feedback from all you guys, and it's great to be here!

Adam


----------



## Z28HO

New to the board. I have been a modeler since model cars were several sheets of balsa wood and a 3 view drawing. My first car kit was an Ace ‘49 Willy’s Jeepster. I enjoy all scales from 1/87 to 1/8. I was a engineering/architectural model tech most of my life. I enjoy learning new things and helping others learn from my mistakes. Like to swap rather than buy and seeing others models and leaning how they do things, your never to old to learn new tricks.
I look forward meeting new friends.
Attached are photo’s of my first car kit, which I still have one, also a few others.
View attachment 164997


View attachment 164998


View attachment 164999


View attachment 165000


----------



## Terr Jessee

*New or Old or Whatever*

I'm new to this forum, but been around a long time. 

Currently, my major interest is movie and TV models. 

Terr


----------



## cameronm

*Canadian Artist Based in Bergen*

Hi my name is Cam and I am a Canadian artist based in Bergen. I am interested in learning more about modelling techniques and inviting modellers to participate in my exhibitions.

cameronmacleod.org


----------



## vvwca

Greetings, another new member here. It's been a few years since I attempted to build scale models, but I have now retired and am looking forward to getting back into the hobby. My particular area of interest is 1/24 or 1/25 scale VW and Chevrolet cars of the mid-1960s.


----------



## nein-reis

Hello, I'm Tyler and I just started my first model. I was going to start a thread showing some photos but I need 5 posts before doing so.  
A little about myself, I'm a graphic designer/photographer/media manager for an aftermarket automotive performance engineering company, so I like to stay creative as well as wrench. I had a few models as a younger kid but did not have the patience at that age to do a good job. I've been interested in this hobby for a while now and with some more free time decided to pull the trigger. I'm excited to be here, this forum has a lot of talent and inspiration!


----------



## joefl73

*New Guy*

Hi all, name is Joe, live and work in Florida. Almost 40 and getting back into building models after a long time away. Was a lot younger and very inexperienced. This time I plan to take my time and only work on things I like. Been heavily watching a lot of the guys on Youtube and must say been missing out for years on some awesome stuff. 

So hopefully, I'll be able to learn more from you guys and be on my way to Happy Modeling...

Right now I'm working on the AMT White Freightliner cab over as my first build back in the business, along with the 1/2500 scale AMT cadet series Enterprises so will show some progress on those as I can.

Again thanks for the forum and hope to lots of awesome builds.


----------



## maximus92

Hey all, Jason here. I'm from Western Maryland, and just recently got back into plastic scale modeling. Looking forward to reading all the advice, and seeing these amazing works of art posted here. I only wish I had a third of the talent I see here. Off to lurk a bit.


----------



## MP412

Hello all, new here but not to modeling. Just figured I'd post up and say Hi to the community. From the "guest" preview I did of the site it seems like a really great place. 

Little bit of info: I'm 28, 2 kids, I Detail cars. I mainly build scale model Cars & trucks. Don't really mess with planes and boats or figures. I don't get to extremely detailed because i build just for the hell of it & for the love of everything automotive. Im sure at some point i'll post a few of my builds. 

-Mike


----------



## a-fordable

WELCOME!-from possum point-post some of your builds*


----------



## 93MUSTANG

Hey guys! I'm new here and building model cars is my new hobby. I only have 3 as of now (1985 Mustang SVO, 1992 Mustang 5.0, Veilside Toyota Supra), but I plan on building many more! So hey everyone!


----------



## mopar_mania_88

*new canuck *

hey everyone, names Josh. new to here and modeling. i have 3 under my belt so far: chrysler 300C srt8 custom, Jaguar XJ220, Chevelle SS 396. i have a 340 duster en route that i got off ebay the other day that im pretty pumped about


----------



## Hey Mr DJ

*Hey All*

New to here, been modelling for a while - check out the albums i have of what I built, be great to have some feedback from pros.

Thanks


----------



## Outlaw Chevy

Hey fellas,

New member here, im not new to building models...been doing it for quite a while. I race sprint cars in the summer time. Thats really about it...
You guys do good work on here. Lots of nice builds on the site.
Thanks,
Corey


----------



## t_stew78

My names Tom. Used to build models when I was a teen. Mostly cars, but a few planes as well. Stopped about the time I got my license.

Was laid off at the end of 2011, moved to Jersey, picked up some models to kill the extra free time.

Got a new job and finally settled in, and now have a collection of models to put together!


----------



## Jasonjoplin

*New to here..*

Hi Everyone New to this forum


----------



## jacob92

*new to site*

Hey guys.
I am new to the site but not new to building models. I found this site cause I have a few question about some older models I picked up the other day. 

One is a high technical model car series countach LP500
Secound one is a high technical model car series lamborghini jota

The have kit to make all the light work and motors to make them move.


----------



## derekbaehr

*heya!*

hey everyone. new to the forum, recently decided to dust off a few of my models to start building. is there a best place for general car model questions? the car forum seems to be more of a "look at my build". post it in general?

best all!


----------



## alangri

*new here*

Hi all! My name is Alan and I just started to get back into the hobby. (man I'm in sticker shock! LOL) I'm currently excited about building a few of the newer Revell kits. I've picked up a couple of '32 Fords and a Black Widow '57 Chevy. I'm glad to find that Revell has issued some sedans as well as some hardtops!


----------



## whiteboy5677

Whats up ladies and gents! My name is Wayne although I've adopted the nickname Whiteboy so you can call me either. Anyway, getting back into the modeling scene so I am pretty rusty and will be looking for help in the near future. My main interest is newer street mod cars mostly 1/24 scale but have dabbled in other areas. Feel free to send emails with kit suggestions at any time.


----------



## burheelwilles

Hello, everybody!!
Glad to join this forum!!


----------



## miked.

*New Guy*

Hello everyone. My name is Mike DeLaney, my main focus is model cars, but I some r/c stuff also. I will post some pictures of current build shortly. It is a 1/8 scale Jaguar.


----------



## whiskeyrat

miked. said:


> Hello everyone. My name is Mike DeLaney, my main focus is model cars, but I some r/c stuff also. I will post some pictures of current build shortly. It is a 1/8 scale Jaguar.


Cool, I wanna see that Jag! never seen a 1/8 scale one before.


----------



## miked.

*new guy*



whiskeyrat said:


> Cool, I wanna see that Jag! never seen a 1/8 scale one before.


I'm having a time with photobucket tonight. I will try to post the jag tomorrow. :freak:


----------



## loggie27

*New to forum*

Howdy,:wave:
My name is Mike, I'm new to this forum, mostly into 1/24, 1/25 scale cars but might have a go at armour or aircraft if the mood strikes. looking forward to participating.


----------



## Chuck F

*New to Forum*

Hi everyone. My name is Chuck. Came across this site cruising around the web. Have built model cars off and on over the last 50 years. ALso an old slot car guy and recently into rc as well. Just picked up a 1/8 scale 32 Ford anniversary edition .Not sure if I should build it or not. My son says its a limited edition.Any input on whether to build or not to build? Anyone else have one of these? I live up in the Antelope Valley,about 75 miles north of Los Angeles. I especially like to build 1/4 mile stuff but Im also partial to military aircraft that are prop driven.Hoping to learn some new modeling techniques and improve the models I build.

Thanks


----------



## whiskeyrat

Chuck F said:


> Hi everyone. My name is Chuck. Came across this site cruising around the web. Have built model cars off and on over the last 50 years. ALso an old slot car guy and recently into rc as well. Just picked up a 1/8 scale 32 Ford anniversary edition .Not sure if I should build it or not. My son says its a limited edition.Any input on whether to build or not to build? Anyone else have one of these? I live up in the Antelope Valley,about 75 miles north of Los Angeles. I especially like to build 1/4 mile stuff but Im also partial to military aircraft that are prop driven.Hoping to learn some new modeling techniques and improve the models I build.
> 
> Thanks


Love to see the bigger scale cars, build 'er up! And welcome!


----------



## Peatbog

Hello,

Up until a couple of months ago I hadn't built a model in about 35 years. So recently I bought an looked-easy-to build AMT Torino modified stocker. It was a good kit to start back in on because the assembly was fairly easy. I'll post some pictures one of these days.

I found this forum while searching the internet for other like-minded people and this forum seems friendlier than some others.


----------



## gary991979

*Hello*

Hello everyone

I just wanted to say hi. My name is Gary and I am starting to get back into model car building but this time I will be doing this with my 9 year old son.

So please bear with me I will have a lot silly questions for you all.

Thanks for all the help in advance.


----------



## whiskeyrat

Welcome everyone! I'm around quite a bit (I have no life) so if I can help in any way just ask! :wave:


----------



## JabMan

*Hello! New Here.*

Hello,

My name is Jason, I was looking for some tips to up my skill in building model cars when I came across this forum. I am not new to forums and this one looks like a good one.

I am 42 years old and have been putting model cars together off and on for about 20 years. though I paint my cars and try to make them look good, I didn't realize how real you can make them look until about 2 years ago. Right before I put it down for a short break ( which lasted for 2 years lol). I had started building a Shelby Mustang G.T. 350R from Revell and have just picked up about two weeks ago.

I am looking to up my skill on putting models together and have done some research online. I am starting a new model to try my new found skills on, it is a 1969 Dodge Super Bee from Revell. I will probably be on here asking for advice from time to time.


----------



## aristoi

*howdy*

My friends call me Aristoi. Seriously they do. It means wise one also also ware the name Aristotle came from.

I was receantly forced into permanent medical retirement. I sat around moping for the first year in a deep depression. The second year I tried my hand at wood work. I found out if its not steel I suck at it. Then my son got a Revel 69 chevel for Christmas. he didn't have time or want to put it together, so he gave it to me. 
I got ahold of a 2 airbrush kit one a gravity fed and one a siphon fed so then I got a compressor to run them. Grab up a bunch of createx airbrush paint and started in.
I did models as a kid and found out they had not changed. so once I get the clear coat down to a science I will be good to go. The rest I am doing like I never stopped, and having a blast. I am even smiling again.


----------



## whiskeyrat

JabMan said:


> Hello,
> 
> My name is Jason, I was looking for some tips to up my skill in building model cars when I came across this forum. I am not new to forums and this one looks like a good one.
> 
> I am 42 years old and have been putting model cars together off and on for about 20 years. though I paint my cars and try to make them look good, I didn't realize how real you can make them look until about 2 years ago. Right before I put it down for a short break ( which lasted for 2 years lol). I had started building a Shelby Mustang G.T. 350R from Revell and have just picked up about two weeks ago.
> 
> I am looking to up my skill on putting models together and have done some research online. I am starting a new model to try my new found skills on, it is a 1969 Dodge Super Bee from Revell. I will probably be on here asking for advice from time to time.


Welcome Jabman!



aristoi said:


> My friends call me Aristoi. Seriously they do. It means wise one also also ware the name Aristotle came from.
> 
> I was receantly forced into permanent medical retirement. I sat around moping for the first year in a deep depression. The second year I tried my hand at wood work. I found out if its not steel I suck at it. Then my son got a Revel 69 chevel for Christmas. he didn't have time or want to put it together, so he gave it to me.
> I got ahold of a 2 airbrush kit one a gravity fed and one a siphon fed so then I got a compressor to run them. Grab up a bunch of createx airbrush paint and started in.
> I did models as a kid and found out they had not changed. so once I get the clear coat down to a science I will be good to go. The rest I am doing like I never stopped, and having a blast. I am even smiling again.


Glad to read that you're starting to enjoy life again! Welcome Aristoi!


----------



## RCDave911

I'm Dave and I have been into R/C on and off for 30+ years and I recently started building models and making them radio controlled with working suspension and lights. Found this forum and it seems to get good traffic so I joined to share my builds.


----------



## someone11

Hey, my name is Nick, from SW MI. Came here to ask some questions about spray painting models. Dug through the forums but could find what I was looking for so ill make a post. Been doing model cars since the beginning of High School. Just finished college and have some down time at home before jobs open up in the spring so im getting back in to finishing some models i have laying around.


----------



## whiskeyrat

RCDave911 said:


> I'm Dave and I have been into R/C on and off for 30+ years and I recently started building models and making them radio controlled with working suspension and lights. Found this forum and it seems to get good traffic so I joined to share my builds.





someone11 said:


> Hey, my name is Nick, from SW MI. Came here to ask some questions about spray painting models. Dug through the forums but could find what I was looking for so ill make a post. Been doing model cars since the beginning of High School. Just finished college and have some down time at home before jobs open up in the spring so im getting back in to finishing some models i have laying around.


Welcome Gents!


----------



## Jimi

*Hello*

Hello; my name is Jim. I'm in the NW burbs of Chicago. I'm looking in the face of retirement in a few years and wanting to get back into modeling again. In my youth I worked for the Lindberg Line in Skokie, Il. I was a machinest for many years and now I'm driving proofs for a lithographer co in Elk Grove Village. I've made many models in my youth, but never really took the time to learn how to make them the way some of you guys do. I've been lurking here for a week or so and some of the stuff I've see is, well, pretty darn good. I don't want to be a pain but I've got a bunch of questions I'l be asking in the near future. 

I just bought a 1967 Sox & Martin GTX that I plan to build like a stock Belvedere GTX, a 1960 Vette, and I'm bidding on a 66 Goat on eBay to begin my re-entry into model making. 

For me right now it's not so much about what I'm building, or blah blah blah, but it's more about paint, and sanding paint, and clear coat, and getting that show quality finish. These are the things I have no clue about. That's why I'm here. And for the guy who make his own decals, like for his 62 Chevy.... That's what I want to learn, also. I think that's amazing. 

Cheers!


----------



## ferrarijoe

*new user*

Hows it going I am Joe from kc. been into modeling for about 20+ years last year I got into die-cast. I model cars, planes, ships, and military. Just saying hi.


----------



## whiskeyrat

Jimi said:


> Hello; my name is Jim. I'm in the NW burbs of Chicago. I'm looking in the face of retirement in a few years and wanting to get back into modeling again. In my youth I worked for the Lindberg Line in Skokie, Il. I was a machinest for many years and now I'm driving proofs for a lithographer co in Elk Grove Village. I've made many models in my youth, but never really took the time to learn how to make them the way some of you guys do. I've been lurking here for a week or so and some of the stuff I've see is, well, pretty darn good. I don't want to be a pain but I've got a bunch of questions I'l be asking in the near future.
> 
> I just bought a 1967 Sox & Martin GTX that I plan to build like a stock Belvedere GTX, a 1960 Vette, and I'm bidding on a 66 Goat on eBay to begin my re-entry into model making.
> 
> For me right now it's not so much about what I'm building, or blah blah blah, but it's more about paint, and sanding paint, and clear coat, and getting that show quality finish. These are the things I have no clue about. That's why I'm here. And for the guy who make his own decals, like for his 62 Chevy.... That's what I want to learn, also. I think that's amazing.
> 
> Cheers!





ferrarijoe said:


> Hows it going I am Joe from kc. been into modeling for about 20+ years last year I got into die-cast. I model cars, planes, ships, and military. Just saying hi.


Welcome fellas! Feel free to ask me anything, I'll try to answer as best I can. All questions are welcome!


----------



## GasPunkAlley

*Back Building Model Cars - Especially Street Rods*

My Name is Rod and I used to build a lot of cars back in the 1990's. I have migrated away form cars for over a decade and I decide to change things up a bit and get back into building some Rat Rods. I have seen a number of cool hard to find kits re-released and the additions to the Revel '32 Ford kits is just too much for me to be on the sidelines. I gotta build some new rod kits! I have dug through my old stash and found some old kits I have started and plan to complete. 

Thanks!


----------



## -Hemi-

Welcome aboard! Do any Mopar models? Need any parts to other brands? GM (Chevy, Pontiac), Ford, Merc.)? I got some of those for trade and looking for Mopar stuff.....parts only right now....

Again Welcome aboard, post some pics of your work!


----------



## 12Blacktop

*Hello Modelers*

Just thought I'd say hi. I'm new to the site. My name is Ed. I've been building since I was a kid in the mid 70's. Took a break from it a few times like everyone has. Just got my 11yr old daughter into building cars and trucks and that really got me back into it lately. I'm from Pennsylvania like everyone else on this board :thumbsup: But I've spent the last 14yrs living in Oklahoma. I build cars and trucks of all scales. Been doing the super detail stuff to them since the late 80s. I've got a great bit of knowledge doing this stuff but I'm still learning too like everyone else. Right now I'm working on the Monogram Desert Rat 4x4 Van, Monogram '56 Chevy, a 1/32 Lindberg '30 Model 'A' (it'll look something like a Zinger when it's done with the 1/24 scale stack injected Fire Dome Hemi I have going in it). Lets see got a flip-front '70 Gasser Chevelle on the build desk, a "Cop Out" Duster Funny Car and a Monogram Tom Daniel Ice 'T' hot rod... That covers what I have out of boxes and working on. I do more than 1 at a time. I've got many more that are started in varying degrees of progress. I also collect some but nothing is safe from getting the plastic ripped off it. I've got over 500 or so kits in all. Looks like a hobby shop around here, HA. Anyhow that is my short hello. Looking forward to joining in here.... And for the reason I found this site. Question: Anyone have anything they use to paint the white letters on tires and it actually DRY.. Testors gloss white just stays tacky on the tires. And the flat white rubs right off. I even tried clear coat over them... stays tacky... I'm about to just leave blackwalls on all my junk. Thanks and Hi :wave: , Ed


----------



## badf12h

*Another new guy*

Hey everyone. Just joined, looking forward to learning about building model cars. I definitely need some help and tips


----------



## -Hemi-

Welcome aboard EVERYONE! I will help/answer questions as I can, if not, I know theres a few others here that will do their best as well!

The MORE, the MERRIER! Welcome to the fine art of

PLASTIC HORSEPOWER!


----------



## LDC65

*hi everyone*

Hi, my name is Lou and I just joined this site a few days ago. I have been collecting and building car models since I was a kid back in the 1970s. I have sold or traded off parts of my collection over the years, but always loved and kept the Showrod type models. I have about 90 to 100 showrod models with about 80 being still unbuilt in the boxes. I own and operate my own business now and its hard to find time to build them. I have some non showrod models too that I built many years ago and I also collect older toy cars


----------



## cswilliams1963

Hello everyone. I'm a 50 year old new guy to the hobby and this site. I hope to find tons of useful tips and tricks to better my models.


----------



## DCH10664

cswilliams1963 said:


> Hello everyone. I'm a 50 year old new guy to the hobby and this site. I hope to find tons of useful tips and tricks to better my models.


Welcome !!! (From another 50 year old) I think you will find that you have hit the jackpot when it comes to useful information, tips, and tricks for modeling. And the people here are always willing to help with any problems you may have. :wave:


----------



## -Hemi-

-Been missing this thread! Sorry about that guys! WELCOME ABOARD to all those who have joined since I was last reading this thread.....

Alot to enjoy here.....Have a look around, post some of your own work, and see things and have questions ask! I'm sure someone will have some insight!

Most of all. ENJOY!


----------



## hwmccullough

*New (old) kid on the block*

Hey, Guys,

I've not built models for many, many years, but have decided to get back into the hobby. So far I have a couple of Corvette kits, an 1/18 scale Cobra, and one or two others. Looking forward to hanging out with you all.

SandMan


----------



## whiskeyrat

hwmccullough said:


> Hey, Guys,
> 
> I've not built models for many, many years, but have decided to get back into the hobby. So far I have a couple of Corvette kits, an 1/18 scale Cobra, and one or two others. Looking forward to hanging out with you all.
> 
> SandMan


C'mon in, hwmccullough, the water's fine! 

And to everyone I missed, welcome, also!


----------



## aussiemuscle308

Hi, i'm Kevin from Australia. I've been modeling 1/25 scale plastic kits for 35 years and enjoy computer games and motor racing. I have a large collection of models, so to try and restrict the number i have, i've concentrated on doing only cars from tv and movies (doesn't work btw). I'm active on scale auto forum, so some may know me already.


----------



## whiskeyrat

aussiemuscle308 said:


> Hi, i'm Kevin from Australia. I've been modeling 1/25 scale plastic kits for 35 years and enjoy computer games and motor racing. I have a large collection of models, so to try and restrict the number i have, i've concentrated on doing only cars from tv and movies (doesn't work btw). I'm active on scale auto forum, so some may know me already.


Welcome Kevin! I'm more of a TV/movie car guy too, but there are plenty of other car kits I wish I had the time to build... Post some pics of your work if you get a chance.


----------



## erockxp

Hey everybody. My name is Erik and I live in Ohio. I have been modeling for 20 years now with a huge break until just recently. Now I am back into it and really having fun. I hope to make connections and learn a lot on this forum!


----------



## hwmccullough

Hey, guys,

i'm a modeling retread. I started building models when I was a kid, but quit when my kids were born. Now that they're grown and gone, I'm ready to start up again. Hope these old arthritic hands can still do the job. I'm starting on a 1/16 Cobra by AMT. Engine block is glued and painted. Now for the heads, intake manifold, etc., etc.

SandMan


----------



## DCH10664

hwmccullough said:


> Hey, guys,
> 
> i'm a modeling retread. I started building models when I was a kid, but quit when my kids were born. Now that they're grown and gone, I'm ready to start up again. Hope these old arthritic hands can still do the job. I'm starting on a 1/16 Cobra by AMT. Engine block is glued and painted. Now for the heads, intake manifold, etc., etc.
> 
> SandMan


Hey hwmccullough, welcome to HobbyTalk ! It sounds like you are like many of us. Just getting back into a hobby we once loved. And I understand about the "old arthritic hands". Things I used to paint free hand with a brush. I now have to mask off with tape. And if it weren't for my glasses, magnifying glass, and tweezers, I wouldn't be able to get much done. But still, where there's a will there's a way. 
Things in this hobby have certainly changed since I was a kid. But thankfully there are a lot of very skilled and friendly modelers here that don't mind to answer questions. And share their tips and tricks for doing things. 

So once again, Welcome to HobbyTalk. And we look forward to seeing your progress on that Cobra ! :wave:


----------



## hwmccullough

Thanks! My eyes are ok, it's just the arthritis. But as you say, where there's a will there's a way.

SandMan


----------



## captainofiron

Hello Everyone,

Well its been a while since I have sat down and been able to build some of the models I have had in storage.

I usually build either cars (I am a gear/petrol head) or Star Trek models (I am also a Trekkie)

I am currently building a 1968 Pontiac Firebird 400 to represent my actual project car.

Looking forward to posting on here!


----------



## DCH10664

captainofiron said:


> Hello Everyone,
> 
> Well its been a while since I have sat down and been able to build some of the models I have had in storage.
> 
> I usually build either cars (I am a gear/petrol head) or Star Trek models (I am also a Trekkie)
> 
> I am currently building a 1968 Pontiac Firebird 400 to represent my actual project car.
> 
> Looking forward to posting on here!


Welcome !!! :wave: :wave: :wave: You have definitely come to the right place ! And will be in good company, as there is no shortage of Gear Heads or Trekkies here.

Looking forward to seeing your 68 Firebird build. And wouldn't mind seeing a pic of the real deal as well.

Once again, welcome !


----------



## -Hemi-

-Welcome aboard guys! Have a seat grab some plastic, and have a ball........... We all are hooked to the same plastic addiction here.........

:wave::wave::wave::wave:


----------



## bcozzi71

hey guys my name is Brian and im new to modeing and the website. Im 25 years old and always had real cars to play around and work on. However now married with two kids I dont have the toys anymore lol. I started modeing as a way to keep working on cars (just smaller lol). 

I also just got out of the army after 5 years so Im interested in maybe doing miltary stuff too. 

Im currently building a 1967 chevelle 1/25 scale from revell.


----------



## wepaira

My name is Adam, we manufacture resin model cars.please contact me if you have interests.


----------



## Nade

wepaira said:


> My name is Adam, we manufacture resin model cars.please contact me if you have interests.


Hi Adam,

I got back into modeling a few months ago. I was into it years ago. At 63 and retired now, through a friend it's become a great winter hobby. I decided with all the model cars there is out there to build I wanted my very first car my Dad bought me when I first got my license. The 1963 Oldsmobile Cutlas F-85 but this car doesn't appear to exist. There is the 61, 62 and 64 but no 63 F-85. Can you tell me more about manufacturing resin cars? Thanks for your time!

Rick


----------



## Nade

Hi y'all,

Rick here. I just got back into car modeling a few months ago. Built a couple cars years ago but got away from it. At 63 and retired now, living 25 minutes northwest of Springfield Ma It's become a great winter pastime and I'm sure I'll want to stick with it during the summer months along with my other hobbies, motorcycling and RC helicopters.

I began working full time out of high school in 1973 trained at doing auto collision repair. After 15 years of working at every aspect of automotive collision rebuilding I moved into insurance for 28 years and finished my working days as a claims appraiser, retiring on May 1st, 2015. Since then my days it seems are busier then when I worked, but I'm not complaining. 

The two models built so far is the 1/25 scale 1958 Edsel, one of the few beautiful cars of it's time in my opinion, and the 1/25 scale (little known I think) 1963 Mustang II concept car. I am in the process of finishing a 1/16 scale 1963 split window Corvette. After the Vette I have a 1/6 scale Harley Roadking bike to build that will replicate my bike. From there I'll have to decide which one's next out of some 20 models I've amassed. I think I'm hooked in this stuff!

My one illusive model car, the one that caused me to find Hobby Talk is the 1963 Oldsmobile Cutlass F-85. It was my first car my Dad bought me after getting my license, one I wished I kept. It doesn't appear to exist out there. I've come up with the 61, 62 and 64 F-85 but no 63. I thought I might find it somewhere, that someone might know something about whether it exists. Like the forums I am registered at for RC heli's, Hobby Talk will be a good place for model building. Looking forward to what there is to learn in modeling!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Hey Nade!

Welcome to the boards! I dont know yet who the model car gurus are in this section, but there is a guy over in the diecast section that should be able to tell you if anyone has made a '63 F-85 in any form. Try this thread to see if he has already covered it...

http://www.hobbytalk.com/bbs1/17-die-cast-collecting/531241-my-acquisitions.html

... if he hasnt - shot him a PM or just ask in the thread. :cheers2:

Happy posting! :thumbsup:


----------



## Nade

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Hey Nade!
> 
> Welcome to the boards! I dont know yet who the model car gurus are in this section, but there is a guy over in the diecast section that should be able to tell you if anyone has made a '63 F-85 in any form. Try this thread to see if he has already covered it...
> 
> 
> ... if he hasnt - shot him a PM or just ask in the thread. :cheers2:
> 
> Happy posting! :thumbsup:


Hey Milton Fox Rackng, thanks very much for your welcome, and the info! I've gotta do a little digging because I didn't get an email notification you replied. Probably in a setting. But I'll check out the thread. Man that'll be great if he's got some info on the car! Thanks again!


----------



## grampsstuff

My name is Jim aka Gramps by 9 grandkids. I kitbash open, incomplete car kits on eBay as a pastime.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome Jim! Your kitbashing sounds interesting. Do you take photos of them that you can post for us to see.


----------



## DemonGT

*Newbie*

Hey guys n gals, I'm Heather

Just got into modeling. A few years ago I attempted a Shelby GT500 model kit and epically failed at it as it was my first attempt at a model. Just recently picked up a metal body kit of one of my favorite cars, a 1971 Mach 1 Mustang and that went a lot better.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Hey Heather!

Welcome to the boards! If you have any questions or need some help with the site functions let KITT or I know. Have fun and happy posting!

MFR


----------



## modelman99

*New Member / Thread*

Hey guys I’m looking for the cheapest price on “testers” glue (orange tube) ... please help me find a good cheap place to buy! I’m from the Bowling Green , Kentucky ! is Walmart the cheapest or can you find it cheaper on line? I’m an old model freak! Graduate of WKU ART teaching degree! Will probably start selling my thousands of kits in a few years.... plastic freak!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

You might try the Model Shop over on State Street, but Wal Mart is probably your best bet. :cheers2:


----------



## RVREVO

Planet Diecast is dead in the water. Frustrated that I can no longer show off my haphazard collection, or the models I have been building, forums are a rare commodity nowadays.

RVREVO is the handle I have had since 2006, even have it as a personalized rego that have been on at least two of my cars, a Mitsubishi RVR, and a Grandis. Maybe it will be an Evo next.

In case you are scratching your head what it is, its as follows:
Recreational 
Vehicle 
Runner 
Evolution

Usually sign off as Richard K, since entering the interweb in 1998.

I am a prolific writer and poster. Have accrued a bit of a reputation online. Lately not been on for a while due to personal reasons. My world has been tipped upsidedown, but that is a story for another day.

Very much a toycar collector and despite opposition from family this is likely to go on forever. 
My other passion is Lego. Wanted to collect all the Technic Lego Supercars and it looks like a Bugatti Chiron is on the horizon, already have the Porsche, and quite a few generations before those.

Was originally with Toy Collector. This changed to Planet Diecast. And it was downhill from there. Frustration that everything is lost.

Got several scale 1/8 models either completed, being build, waiting to start or being heavily modified, and two to be restored and slightly modified.
More on that later.

Kind regards, 
Richard k
(From kiwiland)


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Sorry about your travails. 

We have places for most of your interests here and can start one up for LEGO if you and other members want to do that. VS_ADM has committed to HobbyTalk as part of their automotive related family of web sites and KITT and I have agreed to help in that effort. Since you are interested in Technic Lego Supercars they would fit here for now and we can explore the rest of Lego along the way.

Non-Diecast Type Cars - HobbyTalk


Things do change over time and we cant do anything about that individual, but we can always add more sand to the sandbox, make it bigger or even add a new box here.

Hope to see more posts from you in the future.

MFR-SM


----------



## RVREVO

Cheers, there will likely be an influx of collectors like myself coming here... only because i an letting key ppl know, who know other ppl.

If the new owners had looked after Planet Diecast instead of maintaining it, they would not be heamorraging members.

Had a look at Rennlist Forum... one slight problem. Have to be a Porsche owner.
I told them my car had Porsche designed parts, like the crankshaft and the tip-tronic transmission.
There ya go, that's how you can get into that forum.
Also, one of the owners had posted the Pocher Porsche that I bought off him... might have been that


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Thanks for the referrels! We can use the additional posta in different member interest areas to attact more people with similiar interests. Most everyone that posts here is focused on Hot Wheels, but a lot of them have diverse or previous interests and collections as well. We also have a good number of lurkers who will at least look at or read whatever does it get posted.

Not sure how the impact is about Planet Diecast as it was also acquired by VerticleScope a few years back. The good part is that they will as you put it maintain the site presence at least so the informatoin will still be there later on.

:cheers2:


----------



## BobDodge1

Thanks for the add, new here of course


----------



## Tomar405

Wanted to say hello to all - New member, not a novice but it has been 40 years since my last plastic build. I am a Sr Construction Mgr with a major national retailer and plan on using the builds as a de-stress from daily work chaos. I plan on re-learning the builds from basic, up... 
Nice when your older to be able to afford the tools I dreamed of having as a kid to (hopefully) build to showcase stature. 

Tom A
Albion, Michigan


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

BobDodge1 said:


> Thanks for the add, new here of course


I remember your roll back builds. Have you done anymore? :lurk5:


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome @Tomar405

The glue doesnt smell like citrus anymore, but looking forward to your build progress. Have you choosen a kit to start with?

:cheers2:


----------



## Nozerone

Just decided to get "back" into model cars. Last one I had put together was well over 10 years ago, and it was a fairly simple 32 Ford 3 window coupe. There wasn't much that needed painting, but did paint up the engine, and front suspension cause I left those parts showing. Was probably 14 or 15 when I did that, and now I'm almost 33 and have money to dive into making them. Just got a lot of stuff to get into it, and may have jumped in over my head a bit. All the models I got are somewhat advanced, having lots of pieces and nothing pre-painted. I'll learn as I go, and starting with the cheap ones to get practice on before moving onto the more expensive ones I got that I want to do a better job on. So I'll probably come around from time to time with questions.


----------



## alpink

welcome noZEROne


----------



## M0211

Hello, I don’t know if I’m in the right place but figured I would give this a shot. My parents have cleaned out their closet recently and found a Revell ‘32 Ford Highboy Hot Rod 3 in 1 - Kit 2616 model kit. I’ve attached pictures and we’re looking to sell it. If anyone is interested please let me know!


----------



## Bolman

Hello,
I'm not new to modeling, but new to this site. As a young lad, I built just about anything with the same eager enthusiasm and sadly, poor quality. This of course changed with age, and with focusing on one type of modeling. Once I got into railroad modeling in HO scale (1:87), I began to learn what I was doing wrong, and how to do it correctly. Unfortunately, Railroad modeling is an expensive adventure and I had to find something else, but still be challenged. I took up modeling aircraft in 1/72 scale, specifically, World War 1 aircraft. I've been modeling World War 1 aircraft for close to 20 years now and have built around 75 planes. I still have around 10 builds going even now. Why I am I here in model cars you ask?
As a young man, I owned a classic muscle car. I've recently acquired a kit for this car and a few special parts as well. But, I'm in need of information and searches on the internet have not been very fruitful so far. My particular car had 15" wheels on the front, 16" wheels on the back. The front tires were stock width, but the rear tires were 'Wide Track Super Sports'. I've been having difficulty finding a similar tire setup in parts for my model. (1/25th scale).
What's my project?
1/25th Jo-Han 1970 Oldsmobile 442 W-30 with a resin W-25 Ram-Air Hood.
My car was a hard top, with competition orange paint and black rally stripes, Cragar rims, and a Hurst inline shift kit. There were some engine modifications as well, but they have no bearing on the model.

Thanks for listening!

John


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome to the boards @Bolman

The '70 442 originally came with 14" wheels front and back and those are probably what is included in you kit. So do you remember which brand style rims were on your 1:1? We may be better able to match up the different rim sizes more closely knowing this.

I am thinking you are going to have to pursue a 1/24 or 1/25 scale diecast car to find a close enough match.


----------



## Bolman

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Welcome to the boards @Bolman
> 
> The '70 442 originally came with 14" wheels front and back and those are probably what is included in you kit. So do you remember which brand style rims were on your 1:1? We may be better able to match up the different rim sizes more closely knowing this.
> 
> I am thinking you are going to have to pursue a 1/24 or 1/25 scale diecast car to find a close enough match.



Milton,
Thanks for the reply. In the past few hours since my post, I learned I had a few of my details wrong. Age, I suppose, will do that to you. I was talking to the owner I bought the car from and we were discussing some of the details and the paint color was actually Rally Red and the wheels were 14" on the front, 15" on the rear. I at least had the 1" difference correct.
As I mentioned in the previous post, the wheels were Cragar brand mag wheels. I'm betting the size difference wouldn't be noticeable in scale, but thought I'd look to see of they were available.

John


----------



## alpink

John, Welcome.
see if there are any links here that might help.





__





1:24 scale Cragar mag wheels - Google Search






www.google.com





.


----------



## SLIDintocollecting

Hey everyone,
I started out years and years and years ago getting Testors Paint and doing stripe jobs on various 1/64s. Back when I was building 3 and 4 Funnelled Steamers. Ive built almost as many 2, 3, and 4 Funnelled Steamers as I can find (the rest really dont exist cheap enough to be done for enjoyment.) Architecture College came along... and I got the hair brained idea to build my stuff from Balsa / Bass wood (while everyone else used internet found kits with foamcore, while Im cutting and sawing 1/32 scale Architecturally interesting houses together.) 10yrs go buy and I actually finished the base for the Houses out of pure foam AND found a place in my home to put the damn things.

Which somehow led me sideways into making wooden balsa / basswood models of cars. I started out getting 1/64 knockoffs of toys at Walmart and turning them into whatever I want. A Flatbed / rollback, 2 trailers / transporters. Then Mini-me took his Green 1/24 Challenger and decided it no longer needed tires. I sent my wooden built Flatbed to go get it. I then went on a building binge. I made a PLINTHE for it, remounted the tires. Turned the body it into a Convertible / Superbird / Widebody (1' thick) with an accurate 426 with headers (hood and trunk open, with exposed wires from the WING). I built a motor for the model (it had none), starting with block, fan, transmission, engine, shifter, pedals, interior, wheel, seats, snakes / exhaust rear diff all out of bass / balsawood. Took 6-8mo, with just my 3000 Dremel. Used to be, I just measured, cut and glued it all together. Now I got "clamps", ties, tweezers, glues and all sorts of ways to attach things.

Then I built a 50Ton "Rotator" / Semi Wrecker out of a walmart 1/64 Truck / semi Sleeper Cab. Had front and rear outriggers, full extendable boom, hooks, full rotation, Took about 8mo. Then I broke it. It went in for an issue with the outrigger (Figured I redesign them, led to the whole thing being re-engineered. Still Under Construction.)

Since I have a = 1 Mini-me, I am reminded that Ive never been told I needed a 15bay service facility to take in and fix all of the issues and things. But I do the damn best I can.

As far as collecting... 
Im at the point where... I just collect what I like. I didnt plan on a 32 Deusenberg in colors of Blue, or a 48 Chevy Fleetmaster inm 1/18 or to have 1/64s, 1/18s, 1/32s and 1/24s... but thats how it is.

I'm from the Phila / DE area.


----------



## Roger1955

Hi all I'm 65 yrs old and haven't done a model since I was a out 10 yrs old, I'm alot shakier withmy hands now due to a disability so probably want produce as nice as builds that yall do, ut yall will give me something to aim for


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Hello @Roger1955 and welcome to the boards. Have fun and gathering information and inspiration. We are in the midst of starting new sections that are oriented to the beginner and intermediate modelers to show and share their builds. In the mean time feel free to start out in the general and car section. There is always more room in the sand box for everyone or as above we can add on a new corner!


----------



## alpink

welcome Roger. we like all modelers regardless of expertise or talent. please share your builds with us in pictures. we like pictures


----------



## Bedivir

Hi everyone, my name is Ben and I'm from Boston. I am new to modeling, as well as on this forum, but I prefer rare models, so I will be glad to anyone who wants to cooperate and share knowledge in this business )


----------



## Vin Po

.


----------



## Cap'n Wannabe

G'day All..
My name's Damien, and I'm an aircraft modeller normally (and not a particularly good one, but however..). I have three kids - a son, 21, and two daughters, 18 and 14. My youngest daughter suffers from Social Anxiety Disorder, and is extremely withdrawn, so I decided it was time we did something together on a semi-regular basis....something that I could just do with her, instead of with her and the other two. Just trying to bring her out of her shell a little..
Anyhow, I spoke with her last night, and asked her if she wanted to build a model with me. Today, we went to the hobby shop, and picked up a pair of AMT Jeep CJ-7s, the Dukes of Hazard version, and an AMT Chevy Corvette twin pack. Hopefully they'll turn out ok...


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Nice move Dad! Good luck with the interaction. We are in the process of developing a place for new modelers like your daughter and intermediate modelers like your self to post their builss that are not professional or master levels builds. Hope you two will share the current builds and your previous builds with us as you have time.


----------



## p_j

Hi everyone. I've been in and out of the hobby since I was about 7 or 8. I still remember building Wacky Racers and Zingers snap kits with my dad while he built brass and wood horse drawn carriages. Fun times 40 plus years ago. He was into everything and for better or worse I am my fathers son. Right now I'm working on 1:24 & 1:25 cars and semi trucks. Recently finished the "Old Pro" re-release. I built it when it was originally released and it was nice to revisit the kit. I've got a few kits in various stages. Some are sitting in tubs waiting for my skills to come back.
I live in Alaska, have a full time job with heavy workload at times and run a small photo business. So I don't spend as much time as I like on my builds. The long dark winters lend themselves to pursuing hobbies. I may not post much as we get closer to summer but it would be nice to have a couple more builds completed over the next few months.
Currently working on MPCs Knight Rider kit, AMT Mack DM600 & lowbed and a Christmas Gift from my girlfriends daughter. An original AMT 1976 Gremlin X kit. She thought I might like a kit from my early youth and while I wasn't into Gremlins it will carry a special place on the shelf. Her favorite color is yellow, so I've picked up some Testors Pearl Yellow for inspiration on a mild or maybe not so mild custom.
Everybody likes pictures, so here is the old pro sleeper complete with old man tan interior and ever so exciting bronze paint. It's all fun and games till grandpa gets the jump from the traffic light.
Good chatting about this stuff with someone other than the dog. Thanks for maintaining the forums!


----------



## B. Williams

Griffworks said:


> Since there's a new policy which may or may not be in effect for a good long while, I thought it might be best to give new members a new place to post at least one of their three new posts w/in the forum. Several other forums here on HobbyTalk - as do a few other forums I infrequently frequent - have such an introduction/welcome thread, so why not, right?
> 
> 
> With that in mind, please tell us a little bit about yourself. You don't have to give a laundry list, but tell us what sort of kits you build, maybe a geographical reference - i.e. "I live in the greater New York City area" sort of thing - and how long you've been doing this.


Another Joe Blow from PA here. Picked up car modeling again after 35 years when I saw a video on YouTube. I was floored by how much it has changed. I have a lot of catching up to do. Anyhow, I've completed 3 models cars so far, made rookie mistakes on each but they look good in the photos. Lol. I'm learning as I go along. My friends are amazed and think I'm a master modeler. Little dom they know.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome to the boards! And welcome back to the hobby! I hope you are able to post photos of your builds. After your 3rd or 5th post you can hot link to them. Right now you can upload them (cut and paste from where ever they stored) as attachments. 🤙


----------



## Andy Oldenburg

Hello out there,
I´m Andy from Oldenburg in Germany. Discovered Hobby Talk while looking for something like this in my country...
Blame it on Covid; Due to a long shutdown I was thinking about a new hobby to fill my spare time and distract me from thinking about the plague. I remembered loving building models as a kid and here I am decades later, working on modul # 5.
Because I spent my childhood in LA Cali in the 60´s and 70´s, those are the cars that shaped my style. Big and muscle. 
I´m into scale 1/25 and can get about everything from german webshops that import from the US, but sorry to say, no stores on mainstreet.
I´ll be introducing my stuff as soon as I get organized. Reaaaly happy to have found you!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome @Andy Oldenburg good to have you here and glad you found us! Looking forward to the build threads. 🤙


----------



## ASO Scalemodels

Hello,

I'm Arnaud, i'm from France (50km north of Paris).  
I haven't built a model for 10 years.. My first kit is a Lancia Delta Integrale


----------



## Andy Oldenburg

Bonjour Arnaud,

happy to greet you at Hobby Talk! At least I´m not the only European here now.Looking forward to seeing that Lancia. I remember that car well, because a friend of mine had one in the 80´s.

Best wishes,
Andy from Oldenburg Germany


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome to HobbyTalk @ASO Scalemodels

Looking forward to a build or progress thread on the Lancia!


----------



## ASO Scalemodels

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Welcome to HobbyTalk @ASO Scalemodels
> 
> Looking forward to a build or progress thread on the Lancia!


Hello, I already made a thread  I will try to added some new photos today.


----------



## Wok

Hello, my name is Jack, and just got into the hobby of plastic model cars. I went all out. I bought the paints, brushes, different cements, decal affixing solutions, and even an airbrush kit with three different types of airbrushes. Oh, and this powder to mimic carpets. lol Not to mention shaker cans, primer, etc. I think I tried it at one point as a kid, but really wanted to get serious, because the results of a well built model looks really good. So I am pretty excited to learn, and hopefully you guys are ready for a million newbie questions.

I am 45, live in the middle of nowhere, am a hermit, love art, my doggies, and pretending to play bass guitar.

Have a great day.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome to the boards, Jack! 

And be patient with us if we dont get to all million of them right away. 

Often the questions have already been asked and you can find them with the search function but the answers may have changed since the last time they were asked or new products are available. You can start out by searching for each of the brand of products you have already bought here and get a feel for the pros and cons for each.

It almost sounds demeaning but you should start out with a snap together kit just to get the feel of removing parts from the trees, cleaning and washing parts before paint, trimming, sanding, etc before you start in on a more expensive kit. You can always come back and customize it later as your skills get better.

Having said that did you buy a kit already?


----------



## Wok

Milton Fox Racing said:


> Welcome to the boards, Jack!
> 
> And be patient with us if we dont get to all million of them right away.
> 
> Often the questions have already been asked and you can find them with the search function but the answers may have changed since the last time they were asked or new products are available. You can start out by searching for each of the brand of products you have already bought here and get a feel for the pros and cons for each.
> 
> It almost sounds demeaning but you should start out with a snap together kit just to get the feel of removing parts from the trees, cleaning and washing parts before paint, trimming, sanding, etc before you start in on a more expensive kit. You can always come back and customize it later as your skills get better.
> 
> Having said that did you buy a kit already?


No, it is not demeaning. I did buy a few kits. I started a Revell Bronco kit. So far, the results have been surprisingly good for a newbie, until I stopped when I had no idea about paint and thinner ratios. Thanks for the welcome, and will search around my questions. I am certain they have been asked before.

Have a good day.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

After you make your 3rd or 5th post you can start linking in photos. So if you want to start a build thread about your Bronco you can do that and keep us updated about your progress there. Letting us known about your paint and thinner ratios concerns will usually prompt some follow up about brands and whether or not you are using the air brush already or the paint brushes!


----------



## Wok

Milton Fox Racing said:


> After you make your 3rd or 5th post you can start linking in photos. So if you want to start a build thread about your Bronco you can do that and keep us updated about your progress there. Letting us known about your paint and thinner ratios concerns will usually prompt some follow up about brands and whether or not you are using the air brush already or the paint brushes!


Will do. Thank you. I already found thinner and paint ratios. I just received dropper bottles. I am not sure how that is going to turn out, so I will see. Thanks once again for the welcome.


----------



## Andy Oldenburg

Wok said:


> Hello, my name is Jack, and just got into the hobby of plastic model cars. I went all out. I bought the paints, brushes, different cements, decal affixing solutions, and even an airbrush kit with three different types of airbrushes. Oh, and this powder to mimic carpets. lol Not to mention shaker cans, primer, etc. I think I tried it at one point as a kid, but really wanted to get serious, because the results of a well built model looks really good. So I am pretty excited to learn, and hopefully you guys are ready for a million newbie questions.
> 
> I am 45, live in the middle of nowhere, am a hermit, love art, my doggies, and pretending to play bass guitar.
> 
> Have a great day.


Hello Jack,
nice to "see" a new face here. It seems to be the same story so often: After years or decades we all come back to our cherished, but long forgotten passion. Good luck with your first models and don´t forget to show and tell.
Best wishes,
Andy from Oldenburg


----------



## Twophonetoni

Hey all!
Im D 24 years old and currently in NC, just recently discovered this hobby on Saturday and im hooked! Heres my two first builds, took about a day and a half for both and as you can see they’re a little rough(hence the mud to cover up some glue stains and such). Definitely here to learn from everyone as I’ve seen some awesome builds. Got a third on the way so we’ll see if theres any progress. Anyways, happy to have found this forum. Happy Tuesday people!


















































Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Andy Oldenburg

Hello Toni,
happy to greet you here! Seems like you have the right passion from the start and to show us your first builds. I must confess I didn´t pluck up the courage to show my first models, but you found a way to get around the bend with your "mudding" technique. 

I know that eagerness to get on with the next step. Juggling between two models can keep you in the flow while the paint or the glue are drying. But I have learned that more often than I like I have to step back, control myself and let the model rest for a while. My first lesson was to learn to be patient and acquire a slow hand while building. Let it take as long as it takes to get a good result and don´t rush it. And yes, if you stick to it you will get better as you climb the ladder of experience .

Best wishes, Andy


----------



## K.I.T.T

Hello @Twophonetoni , Welcome to HobbyTalk! Really like the models, can't wait to see more! Hope you enjoy your stay here, and if you should need any help with the forum, feel free to pm me or any other Admin or Mod.

Best of Luck,
-K.I.T.T


----------



## plastic fantastic

Hi I'm Alec from New Zealand. On and off model builder over the past 16 years. Current victim is a Fujimi Mazda Familia XG.(1500 1980) Which is getting some scratch built bits. I like computers and 1:1 motorbikes and cars too.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome to HobbyTalk @plastic fantastic


----------



## BABYBURR

Griffworks said:


> Since there's a new policy which may or may not be in effect for a good long while, I thought it might be best to give new members a new place to post at least one of their three new posts w/in the forum. Several other forums here on HobbyTalk - as do a few other forums I infrequently frequent - have such an introduction/welcome thread, so why not, right?
> 
> 
> With that in mind, please tell us a little bit about yourself. You don't have to give a laundry list, but tell us what sort of kits you build, maybe a geographical reference - i.e. "I live in the greater New York City area" sort of thing - and how long you've been doing this.


Name is John. Live in Texas. I just started working on model cars again after several years and life. Hope to learn some things from y’all.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Howdy @BABYBURR welcome to the madness! Which corner of the Country are you from? I live North of Big D and Cowtown.


----------



## Andy Oldenburg

Hello John,

nice to "meet" you here! You seem to be one of us: Discovering an old passion new again. Hope to see some work of yours soon. If you have any questions, call out!
Best Regards,
Andy


----------



## dymaxion2

How do I post here please ? God Bless


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Not sure what you mean by "post"? Your post count shows a dozen posts made so far. Are you asking about adding photos?


----------



## Bloodnok

Greetings from across the Pond! I hope you allow foreign interlopers in here... 🙂

Having retired at 70 after 40 years wrangling computers I decided to take up model building again after a long hiatus. I have a glass case full of old (and very dusty) completed models going back to my youth and discovered in the back of a cupboard an unstarted MPC 1/16th scale Shelby Cobra 427 kit which I built last year during lockdown to test the waters and see if I still "had it". Having completed that to a reasonable standard it gave me the courage to continue but discovered that my hand/eye co-ordination and eyesight were really only good enough for 1/20th scale and larger kits. My latest completion is an AMT '57 Ford Thunderbird which I'll detail later in another thread.

I've just come across this forum which looks not only very interesting but very friendly and inclusive. I'm looking forward to interacting with you guys on a regular basis. If you'll have me, that is!


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome to the asylum I mean site. Looking forward to your build threads. And congrates on your retirement! 🤙


----------



## Bloodnok

Thanks! I've just been reading back a few pages in this thread and am amazed and encouraged to find I'm by no means alone in returning to the hobby in my senior years after many years away from it. Like many of you, I very quickly found how much things have changed in the last half-century and the availability of purpose-made tools for modellers whereas before you used to have to make do with Mum's old eyebrow tweezers and a pocket knife! I'm particularly delighted with the advances in adhesives, finding specific purpose products for things like glazing and clear plastic to avoid fogging. I'm now using Deluxe Materials products exclusively and find them to be ideal for my purposes.

I haven't been brave enough yet to get back to airbrushing, relying instead on rattle-cans, but I'll get there eventually. I want to concentrate on old obsolete "classic" car kits in 1/20th scale or larger and have so far built the previously mentioned Cobra, followed by a 1/20 scale Nichimo Lamborghini Miura and a Bandai 1/16 scale Toyota 2000GT, both rare and long-obsolete kits. Having just completed the '57 T-bird previously mentioned my next project will be an old AMT 1964/5 Ford Mustang kit recently acquired from a UK company that specializes in buying up and reselling old kits. I must try not to visit their website too often, it puts a bit of a strain on my credit card! 🙂


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

If you photograph your builds as they progress we love to see build threads on individual projects or a past accomplishments thread! You can upload them directly as attachment here or link to them if you have a photo sharing web site. 🤙


----------



## Andy Oldenburg

So it seems to be the standard situation for car modelers. Our tribe consists of guys (hello out there, any women in this world?) that rediscover a lost passion. It must have been in us for our whole life and fortunately it surfaced.

I must confess that model building saved my soul and mental health during the last 2 years. Corona never caught me because I took all precautions. But it did put a strain on my business and private life. Getting into my model building flow as often as possible keeps me sane. Instead of worrying about Covid and the Ukraine war I log out and do my art. I am happy!

Best wishes to all of you!


----------



## HagMan

Griffworks said:


> Since there's a new policy which may or may not be in effect for a good long while, I thought it might be best to give new members a new place to post at least one of their three new posts w/in the forum. Several other forums here on HobbyTalk - as do a few other forums I infrequently frequent - have such an introduction/welcome thread, so why not, right?
> 
> 
> With that in mind, please tell us a little bit about yourself. You don't have to give a laundry list, but tell us what sort of kits you build, maybe a geographical reference - i.e. "I live in the greater New York City area" sort of thing - and how long you've been doing this.


Im Mike from Wild and Wonderful West Virginia. My wife and I live here in Appalachia on around 40 acres with some chickens, dog, and 5 cats. Perfect for a Veteran and his Sergeant Major Wifey. We like the quiet and nature- love shooting our guns on the range out back. So; As a kid, I built some models, but did not paint any. Back around 20+ years ago; I wanted to start building some, so I bought quite a few Nascar models and they have been sitting (unopened) ever since just recently. I started digging some of them out of boxes and have got 3 cars done so far. Im currently working on the General Lee MPC kit and got real frustrated trying to apply bare metal foil- so frustrated- I said, screw it and painted the trim. Im basically a beginner and joined this forum to ask questions and apply stuff from what experienced folks here can give with tips, ect... Good to be here-


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Bare metal foil is tricky some times! Painting is a good solution and there are chrome paint pens out there now as well. Just like in real racing - "How do make a small fortune in racing? Start with a big fortune. (It's just on a smaller scale!) 🤙


----------



## Andy Oldenburg

Hello John,

I have a love/hate relationship to bare metal myself. But in the end, in my opinion, nothing comes so close to a metal look. The small parts I often do with a Molotow chrom pen. I´ve made some bad experiences with the 1mm pen. It dries up easy, then the paint flows out in a burst and messes up the job. With a cool hand you can get slim lines with the 2mm pen, or you mask a surface and go for the thin lines. Window frames are easy with the Molotow.

Bare metal can be frustrating. I can cut and apply 1mm lines by now, but it took a while getting there. The hardest part after cutting (a sharp! blade) is peeling off the strips without ripping or folding them. Practice helps a lot. after loosely sticking the strips to the body, I rub them carefully with q-tips. Takes out the small creases, gets the underlying structure to show and give it all the right shine.

If you plan on cutting the bare metal on the body, rub on only lightly! Here again a sharpest blade is most important.

fFr a while now I cover the model with a clear coat after doing the chrome work, bare metal and Molotow. It makes for a great shine, but also keeps those delicate edges safe. You can´t peel off the bare metal by mistake handling the model any more. Nothing is more aggravating than messing a good model while showing it to friends.

Good luck!


----------



## Arkgene

Hello everyone. I am Gene and I live in northern Arkansas. I am 79 and when I was in high school I used to build 1/25th scale model cars and trucks and did so a year or so after I got married. I got into model railroading big time for a while in HO scale. I lost the space for that so I started doing woodworking building church furniture and giving it away, 
I can't do that anymore due to COPD and needed something else. We were at Wallyworld a couple of months ago and I bought a 1994 Ford Lightning model and I am working on it now. That about sums me up other than my wife and I just celebrated our 59th annversery Monday the 21st.


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Congrates on the 59th Anniversary! And for getting back into modeling. Take a look around as there are many tips and tricks that transfer to car builds from the other sections and they also cover the new products for detailing and paint that are now available.


----------



## Andy Oldenburg

Hi Gene,
nice to meet you here. Welcome back to model building tribe! Have fun building and share your models with us!
Andy


----------



## martin9428

Scott here, from Virginia. Back at it after 30 plus years. I am am a foul weather modeler and since it's winter here, time to break out a kit. I started a thread in military models. Come and take a look.









MENG Sd.Kfz.182 King Tiger (Henschel Turret), MENG...


As the weather gets colder, like some, it's time to break out the winter models. I picked these kits up last year at a model show and decided it would be my winter project. I purchased Super King, building Trumpeters 1/16 scale King Tiger by David Parker, to use as a reference for painting...




www.hobbytalk.com


----------



## Milton Fox Racing

Welcome to HobbyTalk Scott. I added your thread link to your post above.


----------

